# Parts I do not know what there for



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a USA intermodel car with containers, when I opened the bag of parts there was a 2-3 in piece of plastic that had round eye holes at each end, and 2 pieces that fit in the eyes, I dont know what they are for, anyone know? The other pieces in the bag were the little round pieces to hold the cars together.

Thanks for the help.

tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
if its a single it has a draw bar with it, black. You can remove couplers and place them on screw holes. 
I have a 3 pk (meaning 3 singles together) like that.I use 789 kadees. sometimes they give spar ladders, mainly in 5 pk.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty, the couplers they send you are really bad, real cheap, I still have a couple of Aristos that I got from you a while ago, I am going to put those on, I am getting my order in soon at Tap plastics, I am definitely building containers, just dont know about the cars, have to see the price difference if I buy a 5-pack of new cars, or price of all the parts to build them.

tom h


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe me, thats one car I did not want to spend all the time on. I buy 5 pks because it saves on couplers and you can buy containers over time. 
Personally , again for the price VS the time ,containers are cheap as a pack. I wheel and deal at shows for packs and repaint if need be. 
AC couplers should work fina and hold the cars together. the tongue is weak and will pull down under presure. 
I used to run 831s truck mount on them and that did not work out.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd be better off to have each car with couplers as now they get hard to handle when 3 or more stuck together with a straight draw bar. Later RJD


----------

